# Accident on M5



## smellsofhorse (13 October 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted.

Just heard of a bad accident on the M5 junction 19 involving two horse boxes.

My thoughts are with all involved
I've heard its bad


----------



## its_noodles (13 October 2013)

whats happened???
anyone got hurt???


----------



## baileymoo (13 October 2013)

Is this the one involving the horse on its way home from being placed at HOYS that was killed? Tragic


----------



## putasocinit (13 October 2013)

For goodness sake, not another one, so sorry for the horse, hope drivers are okay, wish they would slow down on route home from a show


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 October 2013)

putasocinit said:



			For goodness sake, not another one, so sorry for the horse, hope drivers are okay, wish they would slow down on route home from a show
		
Click to expand...

Um I don't think we know they were driving too fast. Ok to make a general point but we have no idea if speed was a factor here...


----------



## meesha (13 October 2013)

Accidents are often just that accidents, thoughts are with those involved .....please think before u post putasocinit !


----------



## Nicnac (13 October 2013)

Yes, posted elsewhere.  Sam Osborne's horse Stevey's Lad was killed.  Tragic news and thoughts with Sam.


----------



## Carefreegirl (13 October 2013)

What desperately sad news. Can't even begin to imagine what they're going through


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (13 October 2013)

There's a big argument/ discussion or whatever you call the threads, going on about this on Chit chat and tack on Facebook. It sounds awful for everyone concerned.


----------



## Amymay (13 October 2013)

How devastating.  My thoughts are with all those involved.


----------



## putasocinit (13 October 2013)

General point made as speed is usually a factor, so sad for those involved


----------



## JillA (13 October 2013)

Just unbelievably tragic, to any horse but especially after such a high point.


----------



## Kokopelli (13 October 2013)

The weather was horrific around there today, the amount of standing water on the motorway was so dangerous even going slow it was an absolute death trap. 

My thoughts are with those concerned.


----------



## kat2290 (13 October 2013)

How awful  Life is so fragile 

RIP Stevey's Lad


----------



## lhotse (13 October 2013)

This has been posted on fb
' The car in front of the lorry was my parents who saw the whole thing and stopped to help. The small 3.5 tonne horse box started to breakdown and was trying to get onto the hard shoulder. The lorry behind went into the rear drivers side of the small lorry. The horse in the first lorry was killed instantly. There was a horse and a pony in the lorry behind, one of which was cast and my dad got it up and kept them both calm until the vet got there. They were taken to Bushy with cuts and scrapes which are not believed to be life threatening. One of the passengers in the first lorry had to be cut out of it but I dont believe there were any injuries, all very shocked though. It apparently happened very quickly in very bad conditions. A horrific accident and my family's thoughts are will all involved.'

Horrendous accident for all involved.


----------



## SadKen (13 October 2013)

Tragic news. Thoughts with everyone involved.


----------



## Dizzydancer (13 October 2013)

Just posted about this in comp room. 
So incredibly sad for all involved rip Stevey's lad you went out on a high i really hope you didn't suffer x


----------



## starryeyed (13 October 2013)

Absolutely tragic news, my thoughts go out to all involved. Just heartbreaking. Rest in peace Stevey's Lad x


----------



## MungoMadness (13 October 2013)

putasocinit said:



			General point made as speed is usually a factor, so sad for those involved
		
Click to expand...

Sorry this made me chuckle, yes speed is always a factor, it's fairly hard to have an accident at a standstill!


----------



## fatponee (13 October 2013)

So heartbreaking


----------



## Fools Motto (13 October 2013)

MungoMadness said:



			Sorry this made me chuckle, yes speed is always a factor, it's fairly hard to have an accident at a standstill!
		
Click to expand...

YOU may at at a standstill, but others may not. 
Very sad news, and hope all can recover from their frightening ordeal. Poor horse, hope it was quick for him.


----------



## xgemmax (13 October 2013)

Saw this on facebook, devastating


----------



## Hoof_Prints (13 October 2013)

How tragic  can't imagine what they are going through

RIP x


----------



## ralph and maverick (13 October 2013)

Oh that is just dreadful, my thoughts are with all involved.
RIP Steveys lad.


----------



## MochaDun (13 October 2013)

Just been looking at his pictures on his owner's page, I didn't know of him - RIP beautiful chap   Hope all human injuries are minor too, the horror of it all will take longer to overcome, poor people, sounds like a tragic accident.  That stretch of the motorway is bad in OK conditions, let alone the horrendous rain we've had today.  Just two weeks ago a huge lorry (not horses) overturned and went through the crash barrier going in the same direction between those two motorway junctions.


----------



## smellsofhorse (13 October 2013)

I've just read the up date.

So sad.

My thoughts and prayers are with the owner, the other passengers and obviously the surviving horses.


----------



## babymare (13 October 2013)

Just tragic. my thoughts are with all concerned x


----------



## Pigeon (13 October 2013)

Oh god how heartbreaking  Hope the drivers and other two horses are all okay, and RIP poor, beautiful Stevey's Lad


----------



## Caledonia (13 October 2013)

MungoMadness said:



			Sorry this made me chuckle, yes speed is always a factor, it's fairly hard to have an accident at a standstill!
		
Click to expand...

You *chuckled* ??? 

Horrible horrible loss for the people concerned. thoughts to everyone involved.


----------



## MungoMadness (13 October 2013)

Caledonia said:



			You *chuckled* ??? 

Horrible horrible loss for the people concerned. thoughts to everyone involved.
		
Click to expand...

At the comment saying speed is generally involved in accidents, not at the topic!!! It's horrible and absolutely heart breaking for all concerned.


----------



## The wife (13 October 2013)

Very very sad, especially after what would have been such a euphoric day.  My thoughts will be with everyone concerned this evening, I doubt I'll sleep thinking of it.  I've also heard there was a crash on the M6 also involving another horsebox, how true this is I do not know. RIP Steveys lad and I wish a speedy recovery to injured parties


----------



## cally6008 (13 October 2013)

The M6 crash is from august 2012
People are sharing the link on facebook thinking it is todays accident


----------



## The wife (13 October 2013)

I see, see its the joys of Facebook. Spreading Chinese whispers and causing concern since 2005.


----------



## EllenJay (14 October 2013)

The wife said:



			I see, see its the joys of Facebook. Spreading Chinese whispers and causing concern since 2005.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so - this poor horse was placed 9th yesterday in his class!  

Thinking of all concerned xx


----------



## The wife (14 October 2013)

EllenJay said:



			Don't think so - this poor horse was placed 9th yesterday in his class!  

Thinking of all concerned xx
		
Click to expand...

This was aimed at the M6 crash.


----------



## Susan leeman (14 October 2013)

Yes awful. Unfortunately we drove past on the other side just after it had happened. I cannot imagine how devasted and traumatised they must be, since from what I could see it looked as if the horse box had actually tragically hit the horse.


----------



## nonono (14 October 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Yes, posted elsewhere.  Sam Osborne's horse Stevey's Lad was killed.  Tragic news and thoughts with Sam.
		
Click to expand...

The horse didn't belong to Sam, she just used to ride him - thoughts go out to all concerned for this absolute tragic accident especially to his owner Donna xx


----------



## MrsBamonte (14 October 2013)

Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!


----------



## kp31 (14 October 2013)

What an absolutely tragic accident. My heart goes out to all those involved.

Can i just say it isn't always speed. We bought a lorry, had just been fully serviced, passed its MOT, we were returning 2 horses, driving along the M5, an almighty bang, all the lights came on the dashboard, no steering, we weaved from the slow lane to the fast lane back to the slow lane, back to the middle lane and eventually to the hard shoulder, missing an RAC van and broken down vehicle by mere feet. I thought we had, had a blow out, we got out to investigate and a rear wheel had sheared off the back of the lorry, with the remaining one hanging on. How my husband kept the lorry upright i will never know, luckily floor is galvanised, the damage the wheel had done to the rear of the lorry was unbelieveable, we thought the fire brigade were going to have to cut the horses out. Both horses were fine. The police and highway offices were fabulous, shutting the motorway and letting us take as much time as was needed. Advising had we gone only 10 feet further the other wheel would have been off and who knows what would have happened then. So many very kind people in lorries who kept stopping asking if we were OK and did we need help were so very kind. This was an accident that could have been avoided, and we were lucky, very, very lucky and reading about those poor people and horses brings it all back to me. So please do not assume it is speed, it can be any number of things. One thing is for sure we always check our wheels now, have even removed the very smart wheel covers, ours and the horses safety is paramount.


----------



## Amymay (14 October 2013)

Mrs Bamonte, I am so, so sorry for your terrible loss.  It must have been a terrifying experience.  Thank God there was no human loss of life, or more horse related deaths.

Condolences.


----------



## Mariposa (14 October 2013)

My heartfelt condolences to all involved. A tragic tragic accident, our thoughts are with you, I'm just so sorry for your loss. RIP Stevey's Lad


----------



## jrp204 (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry, it must have been terrifying. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## humblepie (14 October 2013)

Mrs Bamonte -  I am so sorry for your loss of such a beautiful and dearly loved horse in such a horrible way.   I am sure there are many of us in tears for him and for his connections.


----------



## suestowford (14 October 2013)

My sympathies go to all concerned wth this. I can only imagine how awful it must feel.


----------



## skint1 (14 October 2013)

Mrs Bamonte,  my most sincere sympathies are with you and all who loved your horse, very sorry for your loss


----------



## babymare (14 October 2013)

Mrsbamonte  no words will comfort you at this time. A dreadful tragic accident and you and all concerned are in my thoughts. x x x


----------



## Puppy (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte, I am so very sorry for your loss   It really is every horse owners worst nightmare come true. I do hope that in time you are able to remember your beautiful horse with fond memories, not what happened yesterday. Take care of yourself, you've suffered a terrible shock  xx


----------



## holiday (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

We at Bathleyhills are totally devasted for all involved a terrible tragic night and we send all our love and thoughts to you all xxxx


----------



## Carrots&Mints (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss MrsBamonte... he was such a beautiful horse. Sending hugs and love and my thoughts are truely with you xxxx


----------



## smellsofhorse (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...


There are no words that will be of comfort.

Such a tragic thing.

I'm am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## splashnutti1 (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

So sorry, this must have been awful  rip Steveys ladxx


----------



## Helen Pavey (14 October 2013)

Dearest Mrs Bamonte and Sam, I cannot even begin to imagine your loss and how totally devistated you must all feel, not 24 hours earlier I was bringing my own horse home along the same stretch of motorway from an event, I shiver at the thought. You had a very beutiful horse in Stevey's Lad and you are all very much in our hearts right now. A very tragic accident for all concirned. xx


----------



## rema (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte you do not have to justify yourself to anybody on here or any where else..Maybe if people learnt the facts instead of listening to idle gossip and passing it on with a little added extra people would not have to come on here at a devastating time to put pay to the gossip..Condolences to yourself and all connected with horse.


----------



## ozpoz (14 October 2013)

Mrs Bamonte, I am so very sorry to hear of your tragic accident and very sad loss of a lovely horse. Kindest thoughts and wishes to you at this sad time. xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (14 October 2013)

Mrs Bamonte, you and Sam and all connected with Stevey's lad have my sincerest condolences. I am so very sorry that you have had to read the comments others made about the incident when they knew nothing about it but you do not need to justify yourself. I cannot even imagine how you are all feeling it is an owners worst nightmare. I hope that in time you are able to remember the good memories. 
RIP Stevey's lad run free beautiful boy x


----------



## Tiffany (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you (((hugs)))


----------



## jhoward (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte said:



			Just so you all know, the horse that was killed was mine and i was driving. My lorry was breaking down and as i pulled into the hard shoulder another large horsebox hit me at 60mph whilst i was carefully trying to get to safety.. I am heartbroken and do would prefer it if people didn't make up false accusations or imply i was speeding.. My world is in tatters right now!!!
		
Click to expand...

just keep in mind its a forum and not always the kindest place, 
Accidents happen no matter how freak they seem, im so sorry you lost your wonderful lad, well done on your hoys place nothing will ever take that away from you. Don't let the moment be marred too much, everytime you want to cry remember you last gallop xxxx


----------



## julie111 (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte, I just want to say how very sorry I am for your loss. 
Unfortunately on this forum, like many others I expect, you have people ready to point the finger! 
What happened was a tragic, tragic accident. RIP beautiful.


----------



## meesha (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte,  thoughts are with you all, those involved, those injured and those who stopped to help.   Accidents happen and are called accidents as they are impossible to predict or avoid.  Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## cambrica (14 October 2013)

MrsBamonte my heart goes out to you, I'm so so sorry.
It just takes a split second, I know, travelling on the M25 nr Heathrow a while back I was in heavy traffic at a relatively slow speed when a left hand drive lorry pulled out into me hitting my passenger rear door where my daughter sat, my other daughter next to her. We were extremely lucky that day.
R.I.P  Steveys Lad xxx


----------



## Highlands (14 October 2013)

Heart goes out to you and Sam


----------



## BlackRider (14 October 2013)

So sad, thinking of all concerned x


----------



## christine48 (14 October 2013)

mrsBamont, I can't begin to know how you must be feeling, my heart goes out to you. I hate driving on motorways even in a car. You see vehicles tailgating each other and when something like this happens they leave themselves no room to react.
A few years ago we had a similar experience. Our horse box suddenly lost power and slowed down. Suddenly a fire engine shot past us on the hard shoulder having had to take evasive action to avoid hitting us. We were lucky, could so easily have been hit from behind if it hadn't been for the quick reaction of the driver of the fire engine.
RIP Stevie's Lad x


----------



## olop (14 October 2013)

So sad they must be heartbroken 
Rip xx


----------

